# need help badly with the An American (my American Zorro)  in American 18th Century



## lwhitehead (May 20, 2017)

Hi folks I need help with my An American a character inspired by Zorro, that he was actived during the American Revolutionary War, he is a Pulpish Hero since Zorro was created in the Pulps. 


Now he is Son of an American Loyalist, who fought in the Seven Years War as British American Officer who was very good, and learned from the Natives. He wanted more in life for his family so he send his Son to London for for Education and he is Blood Brother to Indian Chief Son his Father fought with that Tribe during the Seven Years War.


It's in London we he discovered what they the Mother Country thinks of the Americans, that why he became a Grandmaster of the Sword original to protect himself from the Arrogant English who looked down on him and Blueblooded Nobles who thought themselves superior over British Americans.


Isabel Allende created the Year One novel of Zorro, so I have to create a Year One novel for An American who dress as an 18th Century Highwayman.


LW


----------



## Ptolemy (May 20, 2017)

I can barely read this due to all the grammatical errors. What I can comment on is that Native Americans only did "blood brothers" or blood others between other tribes to form alliances, not with the settlers invading their lands.


----------



## lwhitehead (May 22, 2017)

What I mean is this,


My character idea is this a Son of a American Loyalist who fought in the French and Indian War of the Seven Year War, he was a British American Officer. He Fought with a Native ally and his Son and the American's Son to show there Brotherness got matching Tattoos as Boys.

 An American is based on Zorro a Pulp Fiction character, so I want to keep that Pulp style. 

The First Novella or Chapter series novel would be the Year One of the character,

Should he come home from London as a Fop?, 

LW


----------



## lwhitehead (May 22, 2017)

Are main character is based on Don Diego Vega, Sir Percival Blakeney, his alter ego is the The American an 18th Century Highwayman and fights for all Americans in the American Revolutionary War, that includes Amerindians.


LW


----------



## Darkkin (May 22, 2017)

Blakeney was _The Scarlet Pimpernel, _a British spy who smuggled members of the French Aristocracy to safety during the Terror...If you are looking for well written fiction of a Zorro type, _The Scarlet Pimpernel_ is a good place to start.  It is one of the few classics I wholly enjoyed.


----------

